# Vids



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm sure most of yall have seen these guys, but I don't get tired of watchin' this stuff....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they're an interesting bunch for sure... lol :rockn:


----------

